# MMI and iOS 10



## 186065 (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone having problems with an update to iOS 10 and playing music via bluetooth?

I've had issues for a couple of days with my iphone 6 - sluggish controls, song time counter freezing, slow to respond fast forward, and not playing at all. A reset of the bluetooth connection didn't help so far.

Not tried plugging in the phone direct because whenever I do this I end up having to go back to the car because I forget the bloomin' phone.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I use only podcast and without problems since the first beta


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes I have been having issues. I used to be able to set the phone on shuffle and the shuffle list of songs would show up and I could scroll through in the shuffle order.

But now its all out of sync and it shows the playlist order even though its in shuffle mode and everytime I select a song from the list it doesn't play that song, instead it plays a random one from the playlist. Annoying bug, hopefully apple can fix it in the next update as I can't imagine its just affecting me.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Why not dump all your music onto a SD card and use that. Save your phone's battery too. 
Do you not get a warning message if you leave your phone plugged in?


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Why not dump all your music onto a SD card and use that. Save your phone's battery too.
> Do you not get a warning message if you leave your phone plugged in?


Because that's not what some of us want to do? Also ridiculous to have to do that on these expensive cars that are supposed to support bluetooth & USB audio streaming. I do have SD card in my system loaded up with old music, but stream podcasts and pandora all the time as well.

hawkmoon83: working fine here with podcasts and pandora on my 6+ with iOS 10.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And this is why i don't want things like car play/Auto in the car... the bugs are just a joke.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> And this is why i don't want things like car play/Auto in the car... the bugs are just a joke.


100% agree


----------



## 186065 (Aug 25, 2015)

I plugged straight in this evening and the problems went away. Must be a bluetooth issue and some googles seemed to suggest it's a common problem. Guess I'll wait for iOS update 10.1.1.0.1.1.2.numbers...

I do actually have an SD card in the slot with my whole music collection, but after a year I've probably accessed it half a dozen times. I hate fiddling with the SD menu system, I prefer itunes playlists which I use on all my devices. The SD is a good backup however, in case of glitches like this.


----------



## SeacourtMike (Jul 23, 2015)

I use Apple Music and their streaming radio service to listen to new music in my TT roadster.

I used to be able to hit the forward button and step forward to the next track if I didn't like the song playing.

Now with iOS10 it works fine when I first get in the car but as soon as I hit that forward button it goes mad, selecting song after song after song but never playing any of them!! It's like I've pressed the forward button a million times!!

Does anyone else have this issue with Apple Music and radio stations..?

I have to abandon the media player and switch to normal dab radio and can't use the media player again until I turn the car off and start again.. it annoying to say the last as this is the main way I listen to new music in my car.

SeacourtMike


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

SeacourtMike said:


> I use Apple Music and their streaming radio service to listen to new music in my TT roadster.
> 
> I used to be able to hit the forward button and step forward to the next track if I didn't like the song playing.
> 
> ...


Have you tried holding down the voice control button to activate Siri and asking Siri to play the next track?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Mine seems ok. As mentioned earlier, SD is not for me.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I started having issues with my phone both Bluetooth music and USB to phone music.

I've now update to iOS 10 and works flawlessly now so it actually helped me lol.


----------



## 186065 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just as an update on this - the issue persisted until the latest iOS update (10.0.3) which released on 17th October. I've had no issues since.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

Bluetooth phone calls have been intermittently quitting on me when USB is connected on my iPhone 6S. It started happening with iOS developer release 10.1b2. I am hoping that it will be fixed in the next beta.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

apples software pretty much sucks and blows at the same time... :?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Mine seems to be ok. 
Connected by cable, listening to Spotify only.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Mine is a lot better since updating to iOS 10.1 last night. No longer get the annoying 'preparing media centre' every time I move between playlists.


----------



## SeacourtMike (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep my problems seem to have abated a bit since I've gone to iOS 10.1.

None of that constantly changing next track info but not playing any songs nonsense!

SeacourtMike.


----------

